# lets see some pics of your traditional hunting rifles please



## Lorren68

I love the beauty of the flint/percussion rifles, mine is just a plain ol t/c renegade.  I would like to see pics of what others are using.


----------



## Nicodemus

Meet "Gabriel". Named after the Archangel.


----------



## frankwright

Mine is a plain Lyman Trade Rifle .50. I stripped off the blue and rust blued it. I like it like that.


----------



## Supercracker

.50 cal Southernesque rifle built from parts.


----------



## Lorren68

Beautifull guns guys, makes my renegade look plain.


----------



## Apex Predator

T/C Seneca .45!


----------



## SSG

Here is my TVA early virgina 54 cal.


----------



## dawg2

Pennsylvania .50CAL flint


----------



## SASS249

54 Caliber Isaac Haines built by Ron Brimer


----------



## SSG

Sorry, I meant TVM   not   TVA


----------



## SSG

Dawg, where did you get your possibles bag ? 
Sass, SWEET Isaac Haines, how does she shoot ?


----------



## SASS249

Shoots great.  38" getz swamped barrel.  Barrel is also coned for easy loading.  Real handy rifle that holds great and shoots better.  The lock is a left handed Applachian Lockworks  competition lock.  It is based on a large siler custom fitted with hand forged springs.


----------



## mmarkey

[/IMG]

The one on the left is my shooter right now, 50 cal, 44" Rice Barrel, Chambers Deluxe Siler lock, built by yours truly. Very, very fast flintlock, as fast as a caplock. Shoots way better than my abilities. The other 2 are my work as well both were sold.


----------



## Lorren68

all of them are simply beautiful.   MMarkey those are some sweet rifles.  I have never fired a flintlock, how do you keep from flinching when all that powder goes off in front of your eyes?


----------



## dawg2

SSG said:


> Dawg, where did you get your possibles bag ?
> Sass, SWEET Isaac Haines, how does she shoot ?



I got mine from the Leatherman.  Great products.  They are expensive, but they are worth it.

http://www.accu-riser.com/categories/Muzzleloading-Possibles-Bags-%2d-Hunting-bags/

My exact bag is this one with the leather strap upgrade.  http://www.accu-riser.com/products/TR%2d600-Trapper-Possibles-Bag.html


----------



## mmarkey

Lorren68

Flinching is just something you get used to. Been shooting flint so long it's just natural now. I can get a flinch if I have a missfire. 

I'd be happy to introduce to flintlock shooting sometime, it's almost like a drug. You're not too far away. I'm in Woodstock. PM me if interested.

I'm just finishing up  a new rifle just have to color the barrel and it's done. Haven't decided if I'm keeping it or selling it. It's a real sweet rifle.


----------



## pine nut

mmarkey, those are beautiful rifles!

Here's two I have built:

Hawken .54 cal 36" barrel
Golden Age Arms Kit (no longer in business)

Christian Springs - Edward Marshall .58 cal. swamped barrel  Jim Chambers Kit


----------



## pine nut

Some closeups:


----------



## mmarkey

Nice work Pine Nut. I'm partial to the Marshal mainly because of my preferrence to flintlock. Did you post that rifle on another board recently? It looks familiar to me.


----------



## Lorren68

pine nut said:


> mmarkey, those are beautiful rifles!
> 
> Here's two I have built:
> 
> Hawken .54 cal 36" barrel
> Golden Age Arms Kit (no longer in business)
> 
> Christian Springs - Edward Marshall .58 cal. swamped barrel  Jim Chambers Kit



Can someone explain a swamped barrel to me I am new to the primitive side, and I see this description on other sites I visit?


----------



## Lorren68

*T/C Renegade*

Here is mine........  Plain, simple but shoots strait.


----------



## Supercracker

Lorren68 said:


> Can someone explain a swamped barrel to me I am new to the primitive side, and I see this description on other sites I visit?



a swamped barrel is thinner in the middle than it is on the ends. Makes a lighter barrel that points much easier than a straight one.


----------



## Lorren68

Supercracker said:


> a swamped barrel is thinner in the middle than it is on the ends. Makes a lighter barrel that points much easier than a straight one.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supercracker

like this


----------



## fishtail

50cal CVA. Bought it second hand 30 years ago.
Man, I've put it through the wringer between hunting in the rain and going to annual hunts on barrier islands.


----------



## mmarkey

Looks like it's developing a patina.


----------



## georgia_home

as a plain old inline / synthetic stock guy...i must say...

those are some beautiful rifles!!! i really like those with the "tiger stripe" wood grain. VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Lorren68

georgia_home said:


> as a plain old inline / synthetic stock guy...i must say...those are some beautiful rifles!!! i really like those with the "tiger stripe" wood grain. VERY NICE!!!



Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against the in-line guns I own one myself. Mine is a CVA hunter bolt Magnum bolt action, stainless with synthetic camo stock. I have owned it for 10 or more years it was a gift from my wife.  I started out in muzzleloading  with it.  I have been gravitating to the primitive side for the last year or so, I have gotten rid of my compound bow in favor of recurves.  I still own centerfire rifles, but I just find it more enjoyable to shoot and hunt with the more primitive muzzleloaders.


----------



## pine nut

mmarkey said:


> Nice work Pine Nut. I'm partial to the Marshal mainly because of my preferrence to flintlock. Did you post that rifle on another board recently? It looks familiar to me.



Yes I did.  It is just below posted by BamBam!  Titled "Flintlock Kits???"   Thanks


----------



## CGN1771

Here are a couple of mine I had out on the rack,
An old 50 caliber CVA Frontier rifle with 28" barrel I rescued from a pawn shop and redid.
And a fullstock southern mountain style 54 caliber with 42" octagon barrel.


----------



## jww

*hawk?*



Nicodemus said:


> Meet "Gabriel". Named after the Archangel.



Where did you get the hawk?  Good lookin' chopper ya got!


----------



## frankwright

mmarkey said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> The one on the left is my shooter right now, 50 cal, 44" Rice Barrel, Chambers Deluxe Siler lock, built by yours truly. Very, very fast flintlock, as fast as a caplock. Shoots way better than my abilities. The other 2 are my work as well both were sold.



Those are unbelievably nice. true craftsmanship and almost, almost too pretty to shoot.


----------



## Hoyt

These are the only two I got left. Built them to take care of all my hunting needs........big game and spring gobblers and got rid of the others.

My 20ga. (.62cal) Spring Gobbler Gun. Got to take some more pics of it one day.





My .58cal. Berk's Co. big game rifle.


----------



## CAL

Beautiful guns everyone,keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mmarkey

These are some pictures of a brand new rifle that I just finished and it is for sale. All premium parts and you can read the details on for sale http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/24032/brand_new_custom_flintlock_rifle


----------



## killitgrillit

*Here's a few*

#1 pietro beretta over/under 12 gauge
#2 H/A underhammer 45cal
#3 T/C renegade green mountain 32" 1-70 twist.


----------



## pine nut

There's some mighty purdy pieces of plunder here !  Nice every one of 'em!  Makes me want to do another.  That's a nice one for sale too!  Very nice and at a good price me thinks.


----------



## georgia_home

Lorren,

No worries, i dont take any slight or offense.

I'll stick with my inlines in plastic but I will also admire a really nice traditional gun with a fine wood finish too! They look really beautiful.



Lorren68 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against the in-line guns I own one myself. Mine is a CVA hunter bolt Magnum bolt action, stainless with synthetic camo stock. I have owned it for 10 or more years it was a gift from my wife.  I started out in muzzleloading  with it.  I have been gravitating to the primitive side for the last year or so, I have gotten rid of my compound bow in favor of recurves.  I still own centerfire rifles, but I just find it more enjoyable to shoot and hunt with the more primitive muzzleloaders.


----------



## huntin1

T/C Hawken Percussion 50 cal. Built from a kit, barrel finished with Plum Brown from Birchwood Casey.









huntin1


----------



## flyfisher76544

My sons Pedersoli Frontier and my TVM Early Lancaster, both are .50 cal.





My Early Lancaster






Both of them are tack drivers!!


----------



## The knife

Have any of you men got a left handed flintlock
You might want to sell if so pm me
The knife


----------



## Nicodemus

jww said:


> Where did you get the hawk?  Good lookin' chopper ya got!





Thanks. That particular hawk was made by Chotawlb, a member here on the forum. I recommend him highly. I have a couple of hawks, a knife, and a couple of fire steels that came from his forge.


----------



## TarponStalker

I just finished this one a few weeks ago. It is the second flintlock I have built. Can't wait to use it. Not perfect but I am proud of it and learning with each one.


----------



## Lorren68

Love that stock!!!!!!!!!!!  Tarponstalker.


----------



## sandhillmike

Nothing special, but......


----------



## gmchd

These are some beautiful rifles. I killed my first deer with a .50 Hawken I bought second hand. I still have that rifle. It's been in the rain and the steel is that brown patina.


----------



## mmarkey

Nice job TarponStalker, Looks like you're ready to start  on number 3


----------



## pine nut

mmarkey said:


> Nice job TarponStalker, Looks like you're ready to start  on number 3



Yessir! Nice job.


----------



## TarponStalker

Thanks everyone. Yes I want to start on #3 when funds are available for parts. Actually it will be #4. I also built a .54 percussion rifle a few year ago but I had help on it so I'll say this one was  
#2 1/2.
MMarkey, you have some real beauties in your collection as well.
 SandHill Mike, even though you say yours is nothing special, she sure looks perty to me. I love all of the traditional rifles. I don't see why anyone would carry anything else in the woods.


----------



## Nicodemus

There`s more of us than I realized there were. Here`s to all of you, and you gentlemen that built your own, a tip of the hat. All of the weapons are beautiful pieces.


----------



## Lorren68

I tell you what would be cool,  If all of us trad shooters from woodies could some how get together and do a hunt or a rondy.  I know the idea is a little unrealistic due to distances and fuel prices, and schedules but it would still be coooooooool.


----------



## TarponStalker

Lorren68,
I know what you mean. I have always thought the same. There are a couple of ML clubs within 100 miles of me that hold rondevous but I have never visited or ever been to one for that matter.
I have headed up hunt clubs for almost 30 years and always wanted to get everyone to use either archery or muzzleloaders but the best I ever did was about 20% of them. Most of them try hard to get a deer or two with modern stuff and don't care about making it harder so I don't force it on them. To me the challenge is the fun part.


----------



## White Horse

*Let me introduce...*

...a couple of my good friends, Ol' Sparky and Ol' Hiram.

Ol' Sparky at top was made by my old friend Tom Sparks of Greene County, Georgia. It is a 1770's Kentucky, custom made to my idea of my ideal. It is a .50.

I won Ol' Hiram in a raffle done by the Masonic Lodge in North Carolina that its maker Ken Fritz belongs to. Ol' Hiram is a close replica of an 1845 era original by a Jamestown, North Carolina gunsmith. It is a .32.

Both Sparks and Fritz are Master Masons and master gunsmiths.

My bag was made by Frank Barker, Jr., the buffalo horn by Rocky Mountain Powder Horns, and the quilled horn strap by Djuana Tucker.


----------



## Nicodemus

White Horse said:


> ...a couple of my good friends, Ol' Sparky and Ol' Hiram.
> 
> Ol' Sparky at top was made by my old friend Tom Sparks of Greene County, Georgia. It is a 1770's Kentucky, custom made to my idea of my ideal. It is a .50.
> 
> I won Ol' Hiram in a raffle done by the Masonic Lodge in North Carolina that its maker Ken Fritz belongs to. Ol' Hiram is a close replica of an 1845 era original by a Jamestown, North Carolina gunsmith. It is a .32.
> 
> Both Sparks and Fritz are Master Masons and master gunsmiths.
> 
> My bag was made by Frank Barker, Jr., the buffalo horn by Rocky Mountain Powder Horns, and the quilled horn strap by Djuana Tucker.





Both are really fine lookin` weapons. I`d love to have me a squirrel rifle like yours, in a flintlock. 

Thanks for postin` those.


----------



## dawg2

Very nice white horse.  I like those.


----------



## mmarkey

All very fine looking plunder.


----------



## White Horse

*Thanks*

Thanks, gentlemen. I never would have ordered a rifle like the Fritts rifle (I misspelled his name the first time) but since I won it it's a treasure for me. Besides that it's a lot of fun to shoot. 

Nicodemus, when you are ready to order your small bore rifle I'll put you in touch with Ken Fritts. You'll like his work and his prices are reasonable.


----------



## pine nut

Nicodemus said:


> Both are really fine lookin` weapons. I`d love to have me a squirrel rifle like yours, in a flintlock.
> 
> Thanks for postin` those.



Me Too!  Fine looking rifles!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

You guys make me feel cheap, I just got into BP last year.  Bought an inexpensive CVA from a buddy of mine to hunt with.  Now I want a .50 cal. TC Hawken.


----------



## mmarkey

7MAGMIKE said:


> You guys make me feel cheap, I just got into BP last year.  Bought an inexpensive CVA from a buddy of mine to hunt with.  Now I want a .50 cal. TC Hawken.



Don't feel bad. You gotta do what you can do. At least you're headed in the right direction. You really should consider flintlock. Far more fun in my opinion.


----------



## Lorren68

mmarkey said:


> Don't feel bad. You gotta do what you can do. At least you're headed in the right direction. You really should consider flintlock. Far more fun in my opinion.




I would agree them flinters sure are fun to shoot


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

I don't feel bad about it I wanted to try it and my friend bought two CVA bobcats at Wally world in the late 90s and when I showed interest in trying a smokepole he offered the unused gun for 50 bucks and I could not turn it down.  I do want another more authentic hunter with pretty wood and some brass, possibly in the next year.  I may try flintlock.  Looking at these makes me want to try to build one.  I am good with my hands and with various tools.


----------



## Kicking Bird

You all got some "Beautiful Rifle's"  !

Mr Markey you sure build some Real Nice Flintlock's, Beautiful Rifle's !

You do some Great Work TarponStalker !

Nice Rifle's Pine Nut you Build some Beauty's, I really like your Hawken !

Excellent Pennsylvania .50CAL Flintlock Dawg2,

I really like your 50 Cal Southernesque Rifle Supercracker "That's a real NICE Rifle" !

Real NICE Smoothbore 62 Cal. Hoyt, And a Nice Gobbler !

"Gabriel" Is a Beauty Nicodemus and I really like your Hawk & Possible's Bag and Knife & Sheath "NICE STUFF" !

Really Nice Rifle's White Horse and your Powder Horn and Possible's Bag are Very Nice, 

Thank's to everyone who shared picure's of your Rifle's, I'll get some picture's up of my two TC Hawken's up soon, 45 Cal. TC Hawken on top & 50 Cal. TC Hawken Is on the bottom,



























I thought Id throw In a picture of my Fort Turner Trapper, It's my favorite Hawk and the Powder Horn was made by a Local Horner,


----------



## Kicking Bird

Lorren68 said:


> Here is mine........  Plain, simple but shoots strait.



Nice Rifle Lorren, And Thank's for starting the Great Topic ! 

There are some really "Beautiful" Rifle's being shown here, Seeing all these Flintlock's has got me really wanting one now, I've been looking for a Lyman Great Plains Rifle In 50 Cal. and 54 Cal. and I was thinking percussion but I'm gonna try and find a Nice Flintlock, The reason I want the Lyman Great Plains Rifle Is because of It's period correct Style and getting one with a Flintlock would be a great addition to my collection,


----------



## Nicodemus

Kicking Bird said:


> You all got some "Beautiful Rifle's"  !
> 
> Mr Markey you sure build some Real Nice Flintlock's, Beautiful Rifle's !
> 
> You do some Great Work TarponStalker !
> 
> Nice Rifle's Pine Nut you Build some Beauty's, I really like your Hawken !
> 
> Excellent Pennsylvania .50CAL Flintlock Dawg2,
> 
> I really like your 50 Cal Southernesque Rifle Supercracker "That's a real NICE Rifle" !
> 
> Real NICE Smoothbore 62 Cal. Hoyt, And a Nice Gobbler !
> 
> "Gabriel" Is a Beauty Nicodemus and I really like your Hawk & Possible's Bag and Knife & Sheath "NICE STUFF" !
> 
> Really Nice Rifle's White Horse and your Powder Horn and Possible's Bag are Very Nice,
> 
> Thank's to everyone who shared picure's of your Rifle's, I'll get some picture's up of my two TC Hawken's up soon, 45 Cal. TC Hawken on top & 50 Cal. TC Hawken Is on the bottom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Id throw In a picture of my Fort Turner Trapper, It's my favorite Hawk and the Powder Horn was made by a Local Horner,





Nice weapons. Your horn is nice and I really like the polled hawk. 

I saw a photograph of James Bridger`s St. Loius Hawken that he got later on in life. It, and all the other original Hawken rifles I have seen, are dead ringers for the Lyman Great Plains Rifle. I know that as good as I love my flintlock, I will never give up my Plains rifle in percussion either. Or the pistol that is its runnin` mate.


----------



## Lorren68

Kicking Bird said:


> Nice Rifle Lorren, And Thank's for starting the Great Topic !
> 
> There are some really "Beautiful" Rifle's being shown here, Seeing all these Flintlock's has got me really wanting one now, I've been looking for a Lyman Great Plains Rifle In 50 Cal. and 54 Cal. and I was thinking percussion but I'm gonna try and find a Nice Flintlock, The reason I want the Lyman Great Plains Rifle Is because of It's period correct Style and getting one with a Flintlock would be a great addition to my collection,



Thank you sir.  That renegade is most likely going to be leaving me this friday, I am probably going to trade it for a trad bow made by a friend of mine.  I have a T/C Hawken that I have aquired sinse the renegade so I still have my trad muzzleloader.    Thanks to Mr. Markey I have also been bitten by the flintlock bug (After shooting his custom built one I will have a hard time setteling on anything less) I want me one real bad but with limited funds and this economy I probably wont have one any time soon.

To all who have been kind enough to post I thank you those are all beautiful rifles.

P.S.  I would love to get a flitlock fowler also!


----------



## skidmark

TC .50 Cal Express Rifle


----------



## Lorren68

Nice one Skidmark.


----------



## Rhino

Made in the mid 80's, bought in yardsale for $90.  Might have got my money's worth, barrel rough but shoots well enough for my purposes.


----------



## Kicking Bird

Nicodemus said:


> Nice weapons. Your horn is nice and I really like the polled hawk.
> 
> I saw a photograph of James Bridger`s St. Loius Hawken that he got later on in life. It, and all the other original Hawken rifles I have seen, are dead ringers for the Lyman Great Plains Rifle. I know that as good as I love my flintlock, I will never give up my Plains rifle in percussion either. Or the pistol that is its runnin` mate.



Thank's Nicodemus I really like the Fort Turner Trapper Hawk, Dana Turner make's some Beautiful Hawk's I'm getting ready to order one of his Roger's Ranger Hawk's and one of his Iroquois Hawk's also http://www.fortturner.com/store/index.htm , That's the reason I want to get me a Lyman Great Plains Rifle Is because of It's Period Correct Style,



Lorren68 said:


> Thank you sir.  That renegade is most likely going to be leaving me this friday, I am probably going to trade it for a trad bow made by a friend of mine.  I have a T/C Hawken that I have aquired sinse the renegade so I still have my trad muzzleloader.    Thanks to Mr. Markey I have also been bitten by the flintlock bug (After shooting his custom built one I will have a hard time setteling on anything less) I want me one real bad but with limited funds and this economy I probably wont have one any time soon.
> 
> To all who have been kind enough to post I thank you those are all beautiful rifles.
> 
> P.S.  I would love to get a flitlock fowler also!



I really want a Primitive Bow also, I'd like to get a Osage Self Bow but they aint cheap from a good Bow maker so I'll have to save up my Green Stamp's, And a well made Flintlock Fowler has been on my Wish List for a very long time !



skidmark said:


> TC .50 Cal Express Rifle



Nice Rifle Skidmark, It's a "Beauty" !



Rhino said:


> Made in the mid 80's, bought in yardsale for $90.  Might have got my money's worth, barrel rough but shoots well enough for my purposes.



Real Nice Rifle Rhino, You got a great buy on that one !


----------

